# MODBUS Kommunikation mittels WAGO 750-652 Klemme



## dayd (9 September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche derzeit, eine MODBUS-Kommunikation mittels der 750-652 Klemme zu realisieren. Dabei ist die Klemme an einen 750-881 Koppler angeschlossen. Die Klemme habe ich über den I-O-Check parametriert (baudrate, Parität etc.). Wenn ich nun den bInterfaceError anzeigen lasse und mich einlogge und das Programm starte, kommt als Fehlercode die 9 raus, also "Diese Übergabeparameter werden vom COM-Port nicht unterstützt."
Jetzt weiß ich nicht woran das liegen kann. An die Klemme ist ein Temperatursensor angeschlossen (Defaultwerte: Baudrate: 19200, keine Parität, 2 Stopbits) und diese sind entsprechend in dem Code angegeben.

Hat jemand vielleicht schon mal ein ähnliches Problem gehabt oder weiß, woran das liegen könnte?

Vielen Dank schon einmal, dayd


----------

